

Release Candidate Ubuntu 9.04 Available For Download - honeytech
http://www.honeytechblog.com/release-candidate-ubuntu-904-available-for-download/

======
wvl
I assume people are voting up the headline, not the article, since that must
be the most incomprehensible piece of text I've read in quite a while.

How about a link to the proper source?
<http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview>

------
windsurfer
Ubuntu is reaching a real maturity with this release. The interface is solid.
The components are stable, full-featured, and best of all _consistent_. Oh,
and shiny :)

------
PieSquared
Umm... Who writes this?

" _The upcoming version Ubuntu Linux distribution which is due out on April
33rd. You shouldn’t wait to get the latest version, maybe your friends
waiting. Why don’t you download the released candidate of Ubuntu 9.04 for your
operating system. On that version, their is no major bugs found and even no
changes will be made within a week and few days are left. You can install that
operating system by showing your OS to your friends._ "

Perhaps just liking to the Ubuntu site would make more sense, as stated by
wvl.

------
honeytech
Apology for the typo. I thinks the its corrected now. @wvl Please check the
post again for the proper source info Thanks for your suggestions @PieSquared
That post was written by my co-author and apology for any inconvenience you
faced. @windsurfer Yeah,i used the "ubuntu studio" and pretty much satisfied
with it.I'm upgrading it for few bugs in network driver binaries.

"Human Knowledge Belongs To This World" (we should better link to proper
sources. :P) I'll wait for your suggestions.

